# Hitches and undercoating



## BubbaBlue (May 11, 2004)

Getting ready to install front and rear hitches on my XJ and was checking hole placements, etc. Noticed it has a thick undercoating. Checked with the previous owner and it turns out that it has been Ziebart'ed. 

I've installed a number of hitches but have never come across this thick of undercoating before.

Is it necessary to remove the undercoating where the hitch contacts the frame?


thx...

Rick
.


----------



## Railroader (Apr 13, 2005)

I bleeve I would grind away the undercoating, so that you get a good solid mount. Reason being, Cherokees have a unibody construction, meaning that there is no actual "Frame" in the traditional sense.

The body IS the frame, and attatch points are NOT as strong as if bolted to a "real" frame. Any flex from sandwiching the undercoating between the body and the hitch will not be a good thing. Could lead to problems, such as deforming the body rails, or even pulling bolts thru in a severe case....

Remember this when you run into some moron stuck on the beach in a two wheel drive truck, who is wanting you to try and pull him out. 

The unibody construction is not a bad thing, however, as it is the main contributor in the Cherokee's light weight, and to the fact that they are so capable off road, without HUGE tires and big lifts....

There's my nickle's worth....


----------



## BubbaBlue (May 11, 2004)

Thx RR,
Yeah, I figured as much. Grind city.  

R-
.


----------



## SeaSalt (Apr 29, 2002)

i've installed hidden hitch on my XJ. pretty nice because majority of the hitch is hidden except for the mount square.


----------



## BubbaBlue (May 11, 2004)

Going to install the Hidden Hitch on the rear this weekend.

I plan on putting a Draw-Tite on the front because I've read that the front mount Hidden Hitch brand hangs too low. Also, the Draw-Tite is supposed to fit "behind" the air dam.  

Good Article on Front Hitches
.


----------



## Railroader (Apr 13, 2005)

Cut that sissy looking air dam off and throw it AWAY!!!!


----------



## BubbaBlue (May 11, 2004)

Railroader said:


> Cut that sissy looking air dam off and throw it AWAY!!!!


 

Probably will once I butcher the thing trying to get the receiver and tow loops to fit through it.  

RR. FYI, discovered Yakima makes adapters for the Jeep stock roof carrier for my yak cradles.  
After xmas its eBay city for a ski/rod rack for the other side.  
.


----------



## cygnus-x1 (Oct 12, 2005)

BubbaBlue said:


> Probably will once I butcher the thing trying to get the receiver and tow loops to fit through it.
> 
> RR. FYI, discovered Yakima makes adapters for the Jeep stock roof carrier for my yak cradles.
> After xmas its eBay city for a ski/rod rack for the other side.
> .


Looks like Bubba found a new hobby   

Can't wait to see pics of the finished product in action! Hey ... why not haul my @$$ out to the ORV and I'll bring my Canon Digital Rebel and take some nice pics of it for ya    

just kiddin' ... would like some pics though!


----------



## BubbaBlue (May 11, 2004)

cygnus-x1 said:


> Looks like Bubba found a new hobby


 Uhhh... yup. Got a new toy.  



cygnus-x1 said:


> Can't wait to see pics of the finished product in action! Hey ... why not haul my @$$ out to the ORV


Not a prob Doug. Should be out there next spring. 



cygnus-x1 said:


> I'll bring my Canon Digital Rebel and take some nice pics of it for ya
> just kiddin' ... would like some pics though!


Some "before" picts are at the top of this thread:
http://www.pierandsurf.com/forum/showthread.php?p=240769

Will be "tweaking" it all winter as funds are available. 

As far as tweaking?
http://www.pierandsurf.com/forum/showpost.php?p=234135&postcount=60

OBTW, Fishbreath, your picts are why my bank account is lean at the moment.  

.


----------

